# New to DJ, old to MTB. Need advice on setting up the bike.



## woodyak (Jan 20, 2004)

I'm wanting to get into some DJ riding to help me with my jumping skills and because it looks like it's pretty kickass. I'm an older dude that has been riding for a long time. Mostly AM/Technical XC riding but I also hit the lifts and ride Freeride/DH a good bit now as well. So I picked up this Sinister DNA from a buddy who built it up and never rode it. Seems like a solid bike but I think I need to make it fit me better. It's a medium and I'm about 5'5" so it seems a tad big. Do folks usually run a bike that's on the small size? So how do people usually set these things up? My other bikes have wide bars and slack angles, but it looks like DJ bikes are setup differently. Any other advice for someone just getting into it?


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Shorter stem, ditch the front brake, see if you can get a post that lets you slam the seat all the way, hold on and hope for the best. 

I was trying to follow my kid around the local skateparks on my DNA for a couple seasons and finally realized that a 26 is the wrong tool for the job and bought a BMX bike. Best bike-related purchase I've made in a lot of years. I jump back on the DNA and it just feels too big and awkward for most stuff.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

In the DJ world, frames are measured by "actual" top tube measured center of head tube to center of seat tube. Typically 21.5" is Small, 22" and 22.25" are Medium. 22.5" is Large. And 23"+ is XL.

People usually run 50mm reach stems (like in BMX), plus or minus a little, say 45-55mm. Some people are running flat zero rise bars for a very aggressive stance, or if they're a shorter rider. Other people are still running 1", 2" and 3" rise bars, based on personal preference. Wider bars (like 27"+) are more common these days than narrow ones. Not as good for barspins and x-ups, but better for moto-whips to have them wide.

New school frames have the rear end (chainstays) as short as possible (like 14.7" to 15.75"). Older DJ frames might have 16" and 16.5" back end. There is a very noticeable difference.


----------

